# Dog Tricks



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I figure I would start a new thread on Dog tricks. Seems some of us are trying to train them new things. In fact, Kara and Gucci seem to be on a roll. LOL.

Here are a few websites I found.
www.critterchat.net/dogtricks.htm

loveyourdog.com/tricks.html

Houston has the basics - fetch, sit, laydown, stay, paw. We are working on Speak and may do Sneeze next because he sneezes everytime I say speak. LOL.

I figured we could use this thread to help each other or give each other new ideas.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rita, thanks for posting this. As soon as I get back from vacation, I will start trying to teach them some of these tricks.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Rita, Thanks for the websites. My two know some things, but it's hard to train them, they are always worried about what the other one is doing and won't pay much attention to me.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the sites--they look like fun! I am always amazed at what one dog finds easy another finds more difficult. Brutus is King Of "Bang (or play dead) and Roxie is the super roller--she can roll across the room for a bite of chicken. Neither (at this point) can shake.

BTW--to increase concentration, we have a "homework room" where we take one dog to work on tricks for a few minutes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheryl, I think that is the easiest way to train when you have more than one dog. We also separate ours and take them to the training room (and did the same thing with the very young puppies for clicker training). 

Now, do you have any video clips of the "bang" or "super roller" tricks?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How cute! Bang? I bet that's precious.

For the longest time, when I was trying to teach Gucci new tricks (like shake) she would just roll over and over...like 'Isn't this good enough for a treat, mom?"ound: 

Shake was hard, but once she got that down, 'Gimme 5' was easy peasy, now we are working on "gimme 10", which she'll do about 1/2 the time.

Fetch? Wow......I need tips on that one. Gucci thinks "fetch" means "catch me if you can"!ound: She doesn't want to bring back the toy, stick, or whatever for ANY treat. Help!! lol

I agree, you have to have a quiet place with no distractions. I'd like to teach her things like "get your leash" or "pick up your toys" would be nice ones!

I think she impresses most people with her dancing, which was an easy one, I would just hold the treat up and circle...but the way she circles and dances is super cute 

Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kara, Houston was a natural at Fetch. I would just through the ball and say come and he would. Then drop. Actually, he can play ball for hours.........

How do you get Gucci to perform in front of people? As soon as we have people over Houston gets stage frieght. He won't do anything. My husband was trying to show off his tricks the other night and he just sat there looking around the room. :frusty: Maybe it will be better when he gets older.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Was Houston full? Or had he eaten recently?

That has happened with us (she will freeze and look at us like we are speaking GREEK! ound: ) But, I think that is because she isn't hungry, so she isn't "treat" motivated.

When we were in class. I would feed her the morning meal and skip dinner so she was hungry! She cooperated much more in class, and then I would offer her food when we got home around 9, but she would never eat it (she was full on treats! lol)

Also, if you can get Houston to do treats in front of your family or other people, make sure they ALL make a big deal out of it with praise and excitement, because I think Gucci knows that everyone gets real excited and all the focus is on HER, and she likes that.

Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Was Houston full? Or had he eaten recently?
> 
> That has happened with us (she will freeze and look at us like we are speaking GREEK! ound: ) But, I think that is because she isn't hungry, so she isn't "treat" motivated.


Aw. Makes sense. Come to think of it he probably ate an hour before. Good advice. TY


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the links, Rita! I just printed out all the tips and will have to give some of them a try. I've been working on Ricky since we had him at 9 weeks, but we only got Sammy when he was almost 8 mths. old so it's been a little longer with him. I find it very hard teaching something new with both in the same room. They jostle each other to get at the treat! lol Separating them is a must!

I think it is just as important to work their mind as it is to work their body. It helps avoid boredom which = trouble! I think the Havanese is a great breed for learning tricks, because they are quite smart and eager to please and eager to eat treats. lol

Here's another link you might want to check out:
http://www.dragonflyllama.com/ DOGS/Levels/LevelBehaviours/LevelsBook.html

They say: *"Start with the Introduction (scroll down), then move on to Level One behaviours. Teach the behaviours and test whenever you think your dog can pass. Try not to make things more difficult than they're written - there is, for instance, no duration required on the Sit in Level One. Life gets complicated fast enough, and the reason for the Levels is to provide early and continuing success to teacher AND student. "*

I think it's quite helpful in doing levels of training and knowing how much is too much too soon.

Remember to have fun and always set the dog up to succeed!


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for all your tips - I just decided to teach Marvin 'Shake paw' and he got it in about 7 tries! What a smarty! http://havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/smilies/peace.gif

Though he's just like Gucci - he gets confused and rolls over before he realizes that's not what I said. It's so cute.

Then I got out a rolled up pilates mat(at least its got a use now) and had him jump over it. He'll do anything for treats! By the way - he loves Trader Joe's beef jerky and I like it because its not too stinky and breaks into tiny little pieces.

It's amazing what I can do to amuse myself (and Marvin) these days, instead of boring jobs like paying bills or cleaning the house.

Any tips for 'please don't bark at that other dog barking'? I have a feeling I am not approaching this correctly and he thinks that if he barks, I will call him, say these strange words (don't bark) in a growly voice, then say other strange words (nice, quiet dog!) in a sweet voice, then give him a treat. Yahoo! I think he's got me pretty well trained on that one.

I HAVE successfully trained him to leave the cat alone! I tell him 'down', or 'wait' and give him treats while the cat escapes his fuzzy little paws. I think the cat is almost getting used to him!

These little guys are just so smart, I can't get over it.

Carol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

pizno said:


> It's amazing what I can do to amuse myself (and Marvin) these days, instead of boring jobs like paying bills or cleaning the house.
> 
> Any tips for 'please don't bark at that other dog barking'? I have a feeling I am not approaching this correctly and he thinks that if he barks, I will call him, say these strange words (don't bark) in a growly voice, then say other strange words (nice, quiet dog!) in a sweet voice, then give him a treat. Yahoo! I think he's got me pretty well trained on that one.
> 
> ...


That's great, Carol!! Sounds like it's a lot of fun for both of you. Good stuff! I'll say it's a lot better than housework and paying bills!! :whoo:

I wish I knew how to do the 'don't bark' trick, but it's not working too well with Ricky either.  I am very well-trained too. sigh........ LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Carol, that is GREAT! 

I love it when they just start doing "tricks" to figure out what you want! lol ound: 

Well....NOW since she has mastered "shake", that is what she wants to do for a treat everytime, so instead of rolling over, she tries to shake her paw. LOL, We are working on "wave your paw" this weekend. Wish us luck!

I'd much rather play with her than do work....or, ehh laundry!


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Yep, emailing (foruming?) and Marvin - I wonder why I don't get anything done! I have a very, very big piano piece I'm working on that I have to perform in 2 weeks, but I keep getting distracted!

I think I wore the guy out, he's napping in his crate, and for me its back to the piano.....

Carol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Carol, that is GREAT! 

I love it when they just start doing "tricks" to figure out what you want! lol ound: 

Well....NOW since she has mastered "shake", that is what she wants to do for a treat everytime, so instead of rolling over, she tries to shake her paw. LOL, We are working on "wave your paw" this weekend. Wish us luck!

I'd much rather play with her than do work....or, ehh laundry! 

With barking, I never treat when I get her quiet, Its not that I knew better too, I just never thought to, which turned out to be a good thing. I have this sound I make, it sort of sounds like "AY", but it is sharp sounding, I always use it to get her attention to stop something and she usually does, or atleast take it down to a "low growl".

This morning, she really tested my patience. Actually, the sky was falling. I woke up and my son was complaining of a sore throat, I had forgotten to pack school lunches so I had to do that at 5am, My daughter tripped the alarm leaving for bible study, the internet was DOWN, the phones were DEAD, and Gucci was flipping out barking at the backyard (during all the other chaos that was going on around me). Talk about STRESS! I would get her to stop barking and then she would "hear" something and start right back up after about 2-3 min. of quiet.

Okay, that was a big babble.....but I guess, try to come up with a sound that means "stop", sort of like Cesar does.

Kara


----------

